# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Ever Log: Test Cyp

## Squats33

Ok so I wanted to do a log on here as well as my personal journal. My goal while on test is to be lean muscle. I am already 230lbs. My diet is geared towards a slight weight loss. I am 25 and 6'2. BF% is unknown, but I can see some of my abdominal muscles. 

I am going to be taking 400mg Test Cyp/wk (monday and thursday @200mg)
.25mg Ldex/EOD and adjust as needed. 

The only supplements I use are Opti-Men Multi, EAS Protein, and Creatine. 

Thursday November 1st was my first pin. Went smooth. Outter quad. Was really surprised as to how easy this was. I didnt hesitate at all. Much like cutting butter is the comparison I can give. I took .5mg Ldex on this day to "jump start" my AI. I did this on my own. Today was also a leg day, which I completed before pinning. I actually ran the Bizzy Diet lower body leg day.
Meals for the day:
2 scoops protein. 8 oz skim milk
1 packet of oatmeal w/water
fiber one bar
black beans, rice, ground turkey, broth (soup/stew)
2 pork chops w/veggies
protein shake

Friday November 2nd. I had Noticeable PIP this morning immediately. Feels much like someone kneed my in the quad. No big deal once I get to walking around and warm it up. I had zero soreness in my lower body from the bizzy leg day yesterday. 120 body weight squats will usually get ya, but I feel great today. I am sure it is some sort of placebo effect but hey, Ill take it. Will be doing the bizzy diet upper day tonight. I usually gear this more toward dumbbells. I love mixing up my workouts. Also, took Ldex .25mg today and will be moving to EOD now.
Meals:
2 scoops protein, milk
oatmeal
fiber one bar
black beans, basmati rice, ground turkey

Any questions, just ask!

----------


## Squats33

Friday afternoon/ night


Bizzy diet upper day with my own variations mixed. Completely soaked. Quad is still sore from pin might attempt to foam roll tomorrow :/
Making the Friday night regular for dinner tonight: STEAK! 

Probably have some cashews and Greek yogurt/ cottage cheese for a snack and then a protein shake before bed. 

Excited to keep updating this and Staying accountable.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Good job logging it here. It will keep you honest.  :Smilie: 

Just wondering if you are including hCG on cycle to prevent testicular atrophy?

----------


## Squats33

I'm going to order it if it happens. Which I'm sure it will. Some people say its a must and some say it isn't. So I wanna see it happen first to experience it and then use the HCG . 

What form does it come in? Like do I have to dissolve it in BWater myself?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I'm going to order it if it happens. Which I'm sure it will. Some people say its a must and some say it isn't. So I wanna see it happen first to experience it and then use the HCG . 
> 
> What form does it come in? Like do I have to dissolve it in BWater myself?


Yes it comes in powdered form and you reconstitute it with BW. I would simply order it and be done with it. Only a small percentage of men are unaffected by testicular atrophy when using AAS.

----------


## Squats33

I'll have to look into it further. IUs and such.

----------


## MickeyKnox

*Why HCG is So Important*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread....#.UIlhVWfX_ft

----------


## Buster Brown

Look forward to your results. the Hcg is definitely worth looking into.

----------


## Squats33

7am. Woke up on my own. PIP has subsided significantly. Heating it before I do my AM cardio. No weights all weekend. Went HAM this week so I'm gonna rest and watch football! Ldex today at .25mg. After cardio I'll be having: sausage links, eggs and whole grain English muffin. That muffin has like 9g of fiber. 

None of my upper body is sore from the workout yesterday... Did 80 total reps of bench press in that bizzy diet upper workout. 

Tomorrow is cheat day....

----------


## Squats33

Today turned into cheat day. Had a gift card for applebees and they had specials during college football. So I had a beer with chicken fingers. Tasted so good. Just means tomorrow im back on the grind. Crazy ND/Pitt game right now. 

PIP is doing great. Still there but definitely a lot better.

----------


## Lunk1

Your diet is failing already bro...worry less about cheat days and more about clean days. Sausage kinks and english muffins = fat and simple carbs. Swap em out for a cleaner protein source and a complex carb...

----------


## Squats33

Turkey sausage. Multi grain english muffin. Macros on muffin are pretty good actually 1g fat. 26g carbs only 1g coming from sugar. 5g protein. Turkey is lean. I also have deer sausage. Both very lean.

----------


## Squats33

HCG question. SubQ means into the fat right? Not muscle? Also how much BWater should I use into 5,000 IU. Then I obviously take 250IU twice a week, correct? Is 25g good to use?

----------


## MickeyKnox

SubQ is subcutaneous - under the skin into the fat. 

Mixing hCG = Reconstitute hCG with 2ml Bac Water. Each .10 on the slin pin is 250iu. 29 gauge is what i use.

Correct, twice/wk @ 250iu

----------


## Lunk1

> Turkey sausage. Multi grain english muffin. Macros on muffin are pretty good actually 1g fat. 26g carbs only 1g coming from sugar. 5g protein. Turkey is lean. I also have deer sausage. Both very lean.


Turkey sausage (where are ya Frank lol) still contains alot of fat, 26 g of carbs that are mainly simple carbs. 

Because bread products say whole wheat or whole grain or multi grain, does not make them good. They are still made with processed flour and this is about as bad as eating a handfull of sugar! Just trying to help...thats why I suggested the running log.

----------


## MuscleInk

> Turkey sausage (where are ya Frank lol) still contains alot of fat, 26 g of carbs that are mainly simple carbs.
> 
> Because bread products say whole wheat or whole grain or multi grain, does not make them good. They are still made with processed flour and this is about as bad as eating a handfull of sugar! Just trying to help...thats why I suggested the running log.


Bread and sausage!?!? My trainer would nail my balls to a table and push me over backwards for putting that crap in my body! Lol

----------


## Squats33

Gotcha. The only positive I suppose is the fiber. I love getting tons of fiber into my diet. What should I do for bread man, I love bread. Any recommendations? I know to go wheat ad grain over white... Help there please. 

So no normal breakfast meats? We do need fat in our diet, so I guess animal fat is bad fat? Whereas I should eat my almonds/ pistachios for fat? 

Also note. Breakfast meat only on weekends.

----------


## Squats33

Just went through the cut diet again. No explanation needed on meats.

----------


## Squats33

5am: 20min Cardio in the "fat burning zone"
Protein shake with water 2 scoops and greek yogurt.... How do you guys feel about greek yogurt... I love the stuff and it fills me up. I think its good in the AM.
Got basmati rice and black beans with ground turkey and peppers and onions for lunch. Ldex was today. Multi vitamin. Legs today, looks like itll be front squats and deadlifts, maybe RDL's followed by abs and cardio.

----------


## Buster Brown

Cardio will need to be 40 minutes to actually burn fat. First 20 minutes you are breaking even with the carbs you ate on the previous day. Watch the yougurt if you are looking to drop bodyfat. Just trying to help.

----------


## Squats33

typically the first 20 are burning leftover carbs, so before bed i make sure to not eat any yes. Not an expert but was a Health major for two years. 20 minutes fasted in the morning will certainly help. I walk downstairs to my elliptical, my lady friend beat me to it. 20 in the morning and ill also be on for 20 or so after my workout which should be all fat burning since I will use my protein and carbs during workout.

Greek yogurt is low in fat, and low in sugar (mine anyway) and high in protein? I dont see the issue?:/ thanks for input guys, im loving doing this.

----------


## Lunk1

> typically the first 20 are burning leftover carbs, so before bed i make sure to not eat any yes. Not an expert but was a Health major for two years. 20 minutes fasted in the morning will certainly help. I walk downstairs to my elliptical, my lady friend beat me to it. 20 in the morning and ill also be on for 20 or so after my workout which should be all fat burning since I will use my protein and carbs during workout.
> 
> Greek yogurt is low in fat, and low in sugar (mine anyway) and high in protein? I dont see the issue?:/ thanks for input guys, im loving doing this.


Ezikial (sp) bread is really the only bread option and should be used in moderation. Wheat bread is still white flour and sugar! Stick to 3 carb sources mainly oats, brn rice and sweet potatoes (in that order). 

Greek yogurt is ok here and there. I like it as a morning option along with lots of eggs and I like it before bed as it is a slow digest protein. I prefer cottage cheese over it though!

Keep up the good work Squats. Fat sources should be non animal fat...but you got a grasp on that now!

----------


## Squats33

Yeah I love love love cottage cheese. Pretty much without the juice it's like eating mozzarella to me. What about granola with my oats?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Nice job with log. keep it up. You will get tons of suggestions , in my experience hitting your macros is the most important factor. Of course healthy prudent choices are good , but just hit you macros - what calories get you to them has much less of an impact than we like to believe. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Squats33

Ok good cause I love me some pasta. And from what I've learned in school its when you consume an when you burn what you consume that matters. Also, just put cottage cheese in my tuna. It's like mayo... But awesomer. Salt. Pepper olive oil and a pinch of creole.

----------


## Squats33

Pinned yesterday. G2G today. Found a better thigh location. So far today I have protein shake. Multi. Fiber one bar. Coffee. Just now getting to some tuna. Mixed tuna and cottage cheese with olive oil, creole and hot sauce.... pretty tasty. A little sore from my squats and lunges yesterday. Upper body today with abs. No cardio this am. Did 30 minutes after the workout yesterday for 50 total minutes. will try to do a solid 45 after upper body tonight. Did cardio in sweats and a sweat shirt and man did I feel like I accomplished something.

Thats all for now. 

Today is day 6

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Nice update. keep up the solid work!

----------


## Lunk1

Glad to see this log AND you progressing! Very nice!

----------


## Squats33

How do you guys feel about Dorian Yates philosophy on train to failure. I've already been taught not to do that... Then again that was for athletics. And I don't want to do full split routines. I like doing lower, upper, off lower upper off, off/cardio/arms (usually a simply Sunday pump)

----------


## MickeyKnox

> How do you guys feel about Dorian Yates philosophy on train to failure. I've already been taught not to do that... Then again that was for athletics. And I don't want to do full split routines. I like doing lower, upper, off lower upper off, off/cardio/arms (usually a simply Sunday pump)


I personally love it and use it all the time.  :Smilie: 

*Day one: Delts, triceps, abs
Day two: Back, traps, rear delts
Day three: REST
Day four: Chest, biceps, abs
Day five: Quads, hams, calves
Day six: REST*

All movements are performed with PERFECT FORM (this is a must IMO)

All rest periods are short (60-90 seconds, 90 seconds being only for the BIG LIFTS - Deadlifts, Leg Press etc...)

All movements are performed as follows with a few obvious exceptions where it is not safe/ possible to do easily;

Set 1 - Warm up/ Feel Set
Set 2 - Feel Set / Close to failure
Set 3 - Working set (To failure and beyond, including forced reps, negatives, force negatives, statics pauses)

*One thing to note is that you CANNOT REST DURING YOUR WORKING SET! You go to failure and then you carry on with the help of a spotter (still you must keep tight form as your spotter does the cheating for you), you do not stop and allow the muscle to rest and recover. Your tempo needs to remain there all the way to the death, DO NOT PAUSE AND ALLOW RECOVERY

*Progressive Tension Overload:*

*Progressive* - Adding weight/ reps/ extra stimulus

*Tension* - Where that weight is going. On the muscle as tension.
*
Overload* - Takining a muscle to failure - overloading the muscle with something it has not before experienced.

**Progressive Tension Overload creates adaptation**

----------


## Squats33

I have to use drop sets of necessary. Got my own gym. Fiancé isn't spotting me any time soon lol. Good pump. I did chest and Bis and abs. It's good stuff. 

I've always been more of a form guy than a hulk guy. Hulks use other muscles when lifting a weight which can lead to injury.

----------


## Squats33

I also can't use a leg
Extension or a ham curl machine. I have a physio ball and a squat rack. My legs are huge anyway so I'm good there. 

I just do lunges, step ups and squats. Squats squats squats haha

----------


## Squats33

I can feel that workout from yesterday feels great. 30min cardio this morning. Ldex. Greek yogurt post cardio. Believe i will try Delts, triceps and abs today. Forgot my powder protein this morning so I had to get an RTD, tasted absolutely disgusting.... but i needed my calories and protein. Ready to roll today, feeling absolutely great.

----------


## Lunk1

Keep up the dedication Squats. Have you checked your diet in the nutrition forum yet??? Well worth it!!

----------


## Squats33

I just compare it to the "how to cut thread" I want to maintain my weight and be lean. Been my goal from the start. So im trying to hit the cardio hard and keep the exact same weight. Not to mention a real good friend of mine has a degree in clinical dietetics and nutrition  :Smilie:

----------


## Lunk1

Well surely he wasn't telling you to eat bread and breakfast sausage was he lol. j/k

----------


## Squats33

Lol absolutely not. And it's a multi grain English muffin lol it's much better than toast haha.

----------


## Squats33

With a 25g 1" should I be pinning biceps or delts? I've done two in quads one in each. Can I just keep rotating the quads?

Also on what week will I notice the Cypionate ?

----------


## Trying-Hard

25g 1" for delts is perfect, at least in my case it was. Not so sure about biceps since I have never done that before.

It took a whopping 7-8 weeks for me for test cyp to kick in in full force. But everyone is different. It seems like the average is 4-6 weeks.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Im not big on pinning bis. delts , however, are one of my fav locations.

----------


## Squats33

What's this I'm seeing about an air bubble. Some people do that to ensure all liquid is used? Doesn't that hurt?


Also, plain oats are absolutely making me want to puke... what do you guys add? Splenda? Fruit? Raisins? Granola? Shit tastes like grits...

----------


## Squats33

Pin yesterday afternoon. Solid. Lower body and back workout. Felt great. Made some pasta and spinach with turkey... got that for lunch today. Really wanna try Austins broccoli, chicken, and egg white pie that I just saw... sounds fantastic to me. Ldex today too.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> What's this I'm seeing about an air bubble. Some people do that to ensure all liquid is used? Doesn't that hurt?
> 
> 
> Also, plain oats are absolutely making me want to puke... what do you guys add? Splenda? Fruit? Raisins? Granola? Shit tastes like grits...


You can leave a small air bubble and when you invert the syringe its at the plunger end ., Helps get all gear out of syringe. The diff is prob very minimal but I have been doing it for years.
With my oats cinnamon and splenda are a staple.

----------


## Squats33

Sweet deal with the cinnamon, ill make a cinnamon and splenda combo shaker. I need those oats, i know they are good for me. Need to learn to love them.

----------


## Squats33

Finally oats tasted good with cinnamon and Splenda. No lift today. Muscles are saying so. Will pick back up tomorrow with chest/bis and abs per Dorian Yates.

----------


## Lunk1

I just toss em in my protein shake and drink em....

----------


## Squats33

Off day was great. Ate a bunch of turkey and chicken all day with broccoli. Loved it. Felt fresh today. Ldex today. Chest and biceps. Felt great. Biceps felt like they were tearing through my skin. Continued failure training today. Can't stress enough how great I am feeling on day 10 only. 

Have a great day all.

----------


## Squats33

Put the oats in my shake this morning with a banana. wasnt bad at all. Pin day this afternoon, looking forward to it. Chest and Biceps feel great today. Legs today, front squats, RDL's and some olympic pulls for my traps and rhomboids. This type of lifting really gets the attitude right. 

Wanna display an idea of what im eating:
3/4 cup oats, 3 scoops EAS protein, one banana with water. 425 cals
Yogurt, 6 oz greek with peach. 180 cals
1 fiber one bar 90 cals
Blackbeans, chicken, spinach in tomato based brother (amazing) over rice. 330 cals 
Another light shake prior to workout, usually one scoop of protein.
PWO shake 2 scoops
Lean protein for dinner with veggies (i eat till I am full at a table not focusing on anything but food as TV and such can distract your brain from task at hand)
Cottage cheese
sleep.

My TDEE is around 3500 depending what I weigh. I still want to be 230 at the end of the cycle, just want to be lean a machine.
I took some pictures last night and compared to when i started to lose weight when i was 250, and its really remarkable because most of what I have done so far is attributed to diet and just lifting again. I am on day 12 and I would assume the Test isn't noticeable just yet. Well, Ill update more later, I will look at what I have on here and use my fitness pal to get the Macros and ill edit it. Lemme know what yall think.

----------


## Squats33

Family health issues, no update yesterday. Having to travel makes diet hard, no excuse really but its the truth. Detoxing a little today with just greens. Still managed a quick lift yesterday and monday. today might bring back some normalcy. planning on cardio only today, kinda like a flush the system type. 

To make it easy ive been at hospice the past two days. 

Back to updating and eating right and feeling amazing because of it. 

Had a shake this morning with my oats in it. Snacking on a fiber one bar later then a big green filled salad for lunch. Cant wait.

----------


## Squats33

Loving mixing the oats with my shake, it becomes filling. Lifted chest and biceps yesterday. Pin day today and Ldex. Had next to no pip last pin so I'm a little anxious to see if today is the same. 

My body feels different although I still don't know if it's the test or not. Today will be my 5th pin. I have noticeable size difference in my arms (sleeves stick them) I've had that before when I was training hard in college. Gotta love muscle memory. I'm thinking the test will put me over the edge and where I want to be. 

Today I have had my protein shake with 1 cup of oats mixed. Plan on having a fiber one bar. I have about 5-6 ounces of steak palm size. New York strip for mid morning. Then green salad for lunch. 

Looking forward to a hard leg workout as on Monday I only had a quick 15 minutes for legs and back (RDL, front squat, high pulls wide grip, bent over row) 

Squats out.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Nice updates. Keep up the progress. Sounds like you are getting dialed in. See those oats arent too bad huh?

----------


## Squats33

> Nice updates. Keep up the progress. Sounds like you are getting dialed in. See those oats arent too bad huh?


Not at all. It makes me feel like im eating something while drinking protein. kinda like a bad soggy cereal, which is wayyyy better than plain oats...

----------


## Squats33

Update coming soon.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^ Be looking for it bro !

----------


## Squats33

Just busy. Had a family death I've been dealing with.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Very sorry to hear about your loss bro. I've been following along as well.  :Frown:

----------


## Brohim

Nice log. Please put what week and day you are on with each update.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Just busy. Had a family death I've been dealing with.


Hey the biggest things in life are family and friends bro. My condolences.

----------


## Lunk1

Sorry for the loss man...

----------


## Squats33

Today is day 21. Started November 1st. Despite the events that have happened I've stayed on schedule with weights and pinning and AI. Diet has been sketchy on certain days but given circumstances, I did my best with the food around me. 

Loving the libido. Not trying to be worlds strongest man, but I can notice some areas where I feel like the test is positively effecting me. Increase in acne in areas where I normally would get it. Not bad but I notice it. 

I've read that steroids make you more of what you already are. That's a good thing. I notice more positive areas during my workouts (where I take out any frustrations I might have)

Even with the bad days I've had food wise, I don't feel bloated and I don't feel it siting on me. I have been hitting cardio harder the morning after a bad day. Today is the first day post funeral. Should get back to normal. I don't plan on eating pie or junk on thanksgiving. Just the essentials at the dinner table. 

I just updated quick from my phone. If you guys would like to know anything specific let me know. 

Also, I think I'm noticing left ball shrinkage. Unsure though. And I told y'all I'd get hCG if it happened because I need to see how my body responds so I know for future use, right? 

Alright guys. I'll get a weigh in here soon. Just got finished cardio and ate my oats and shake gotta lift now.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^Nice update. Great discipline under the circumstances. Respect.

----------


## Lunk1

Noticed your hitting that EAS protein. I wholesale for em, my fav! Best taste ever. They used to have a choc/mint that tasted just like Andes Mints!

----------


## Squats33

Yeah. First time with EAS powder. It dissolves the best too. No added BS either to up the price. I buy in bulk the 5lb bags. Love it. And the taste quality with water only differs slightly from milk

----------


## Lunk1

> Yeah. First time with EAS powder. It dissolves the best too. No added BS either to up the price. I buy in bulk the 5lb bags. Love it. And the taste quality with water only differs slightly from milk


Yep...mixes clean (no clumps), no aftertaste and I only use water! If ya don't mind where ya buying and how much $??

----------


## Squats33

Had a $6 off coupon at BJs wholesale. Brought the price to $26 for 5lb. That's pretty awesome if ya ask me. 26g protein per two scoops. 150 calories.

----------


## Lunk1

> Had a $6 off coupon at BJs wholesale. Brought the price to $26 for 5lb. That's pretty awesome if ya ask me. 26g protein per two scoops. 150 calories.


$26 for 5lbs is cheaper than I get it wholesale! WTF!!

----------


## Squats33

Dude, Costco, sams club and BJs can give you some amazing deals. Not everything, but I mean even without the coupon $32 for 5lb is outrageous. I recommend you join one.

----------


## Squats33

> $26 for 5lbs is cheaper than I get it wholesale! WTF!!


Also, these clubs are wholesale clubs! Bulk buying! Winning.

----------


## Squats33

Don't think I forgot about y'all! 8th pin was today, went well. On day 26. Two days from a full 4 weeks. Feel like I can see some visual changes to muscles. 

I feel absolutely fantastic. No sides. Maybe a little more acne where my compression shirts touch my legs. IT band area and hammys and quads. A little on ass too. 

Strength feels above and beyond what it ever was, especially upper body. 

Glad thanksgiving is over. Didn't have any sweets but I sure did kill me some turkey. I hosted so I also get all the leftovers... Good thin turkey is lean. And you gotta love some turkey and veggie soup. 

Can't wait to see where I end up in 8 weeks!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Keep up the solid work bro...and the log. Nice job.

----------


## Squats33

Pondering the idea of using Clomid for Natty test function on cycle. Been reading a lot of studies on men with Hypogonadism... it seams to work slower than hCG but seems to work with as little as 25mg eod titrated up to 50mg eod....

----------


## Squats33

Pinned #9 today. Starting week 5. Question. Should pinning burn a little in theory? With the BA in it?? Mine have never "burned" only when the alcohol swabbed area was still a little too wet.

----------


## Squats33

Some pics. I'll get the woman to take better ones. Don't judge too hard I am 240lbs. Feel great. Look way better. And I'm excited to finish these last 8 weeks then PCT

----------


## Squats33

Got my clomid today. Gonba start taking .7ML EOD which is 25mg. Gonna finish through PCT. I'll take the nolva only for PCT. started week 5 Thursday. 

Doing this to see how it effects my balls. My amount of ejaculate has been depressing so I want to see if this works for ball function. Will let you all know. 

Only doing this per the research studies I've read on hypogonadism.

----------


## Squats33

Holy numb tongue from ARR clomid.

----------


## Lunk1

Squats...why you hiding that mid section with your arm and shirt bro...be proud lol. I feel your pain!

----------


## Squats33

I can't ruin the full reveal lunk! Mid section is getting way better... Wait till you see this before picture I put up sometime soon here lol. Mid section isn't the most important thing to me. Overall well being and how I feel is what matters most. So far so good!

----------


## TMan96

> I personally love it and use it all the time. 
> 
> *Day one: Delts, triceps, abs
> Day two: Back, traps, rear delts
> Day three: REST
> Day four: Chest, biceps, abs
> Day five: Quads, hams, calves
> Day six: REST*
> 
> ...


Mickey,

Know this is not my thread but would like some more specifics about your work out... it looks like one I would like to try.

Could you direct me to a link if you have this posted somewhere else or if you don't mind you could PM me if you don't already have this somewhere.

I was wondering about how many reps you are targeting to reach failure, how many Exercies per body part, maybe a detail example of your week. Also wondering what you do about Cardio.

Thanks so much for any input.

OP I am looking forward to following your results in this thread.. keep up your good work.

----------


## Squats33

Tman, I do the above as well although it looks like this:

Day1: Legs, Shoulders, Abs (Squats, Deads, Lunges, Overhead press, raises)
Day2: Chest, Tris, (Bench, Flys)
Day3: Back Bis, Weighted Abs (Bodyweight inverted rows, DB's Rows, Pullovers, Wide Grip bent row, Olympic high pulls)
Day4: OFF


Also want to note, I hit 275 on the bench twice yesterday. First time ive ever done more than 250 and have even tried more than that. I was always big on legs in High School i was squatting 350 and deadlifting 455 with a 205 bench...

I had this notion that "this certain athlete" shouldnt bench press. 

Couldnt be happier with these gains guys!

REPEAT

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Squats you are looking good bro- keep up the good work man. 
As far as burning on inj be glad your not injecting gear with like 4%ba and dealing with that....i use 2%ba and 18%bb (old but tried and true recipe) and I never have any burning.

----------


## Squats33

> Squats you are looking good bro- keep up the good work man. 
> As far as burning on inj be glad your not injecting gear with like 4%ba and dealing with that....i use 2%ba and 18%bb (old but tried and true recipe) and I never have any burning.



Make your own brew?

----------


## Squats33

Also guys ive been thinking about what I want for my second cycle. I want legit opinions, not sterotypical answers of "no dont do that"

Im thinking I want to run tren second cycle at a low dose and increase it the third cycle. My reasoning is because I have read a lot on here, especially in Atominis thread that Tren is the best for lean gains and dont even bother with other AAS. So why not take the best for my second cycle at a low dose to see how the cycle goes?

Im just trying to figure out whether to run long ester or short ester test and tren. Definitely want input cause Im gonna do a lot of gameplanning for this. This cycle wouldnt start until June/July.

Mainly also what I have read about deca and EQ and such, they just dont seem like something I would want to run. I would also love to stay away from all oral steroids , the only ones I would consider are Var and Tbol...

----------


## Squats33

Clomid numbs my tongue so bad that food tastes awful. Only taking before bed from now on.

----------


## Squats33

Squats today. Pin tomorrow starts week 6! Also doing some delts and abs today with some hard cardio. Chest and triceps tomorrow. 

I feel great and looking better everyday

----------


## New2game305

> Squats today. Pin tomorrow starts week 6! Also doing some delts and abs today with some hard cardio. Chest and triceps tomorrow.
> 
> I feel great and looking better everyday


How good are you're gains in strength so far overall, in like a percentage starting from 100% at this point if you don't mind me Asking?

----------


## Squats33

My weights are limited per say in my gym. I have all my own stuff and always adding. But I will tell you I have never benched over 250 before and hit 275 twice this past weekend. I notice the strenght gains more in skull crushers, shoulder work and overhead tricep extensions and even biceps. Its just a feeling.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> My weights are limited per say in my gym. I have all my own stuff and always adding. But I will tell you I have never benched over 250 before and hit 275 twice this past weekend. I notice the strenght gains more in skull crushers, shoulder work and overhead tricep extensions and even biceps. Its just a feeling.


Great progress brother. Keep it up. I got your pm ..not ignoring you..ill get back to you.

----------


## New2game305

> My weights are limited per say in my gym. I have all my own stuff and always adding. But I will tell you I have never benched over 250 before and hit 275 twice this past weekend. I notice the strenght gains more in skull crushers, shoulder work and overhead tricep extensions and even biceps. Its just a feeling.


How many weeks are you in now?

----------


## Squats33

Just started week 6. Got a busy day ahead or else I'd give an update now. It will come soon.

----------


## Squats33

Away on business. Will update when I am back. Managed to eat very well and still lift while out of town!

----------


## bigpapabuff

Solid log. Im in from here on out.

----------


## Squats33

Welcome! Normally today would start week 7 but since I'm out of town I didn't bring my gear. Pinned Monday morning before I left and will pin immediately when I'm home tomorrow.

----------


## Squats33

Starting week 8 tomorrow. Beyond happy with where I am. Arms are at 17.5 inches. Chest is at 48. waist is at 36 (still not where I want it). Just super happy with the amount of reps i can put out with the DB's i have (only have 5-80), but I am flat benching 275 which I have never done prior to this cycle. Been clean eating 85% of the time. It sucked being out of town for business. This week has been great. working night shift so I can cardio and train properly which is awesome. 

Someone needs to get some questions at me or something, dont know if I am posting enough for yall

----------


## Squats33

Weirdest thing happened yesterday. I was putting my pin in and I just have hit a nerve and my arm like shot the whole thing out. Freaky! 

Made the spot a little more sore than normal.

Had sushi for lunch today. Great way to kick off the holiday!! 

Going with delta triceps and abs today. The previous two weeks I switched up to bis back and chest tris and I felt weaker working my muscle groups that way. 

Going back to chest biceps. Back and legs and shoulders and triceps.

----------


## Stosh_112

Spicy tuna or spicy salmon?

----------


## Squats33

Rainbow and sashimi

----------


## Squats33

Suck it Christmas Food! Back to reality! Time for breakfast then legs today!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^ Nice!

----------


## Squats33

Like I always say, love having my own gym!

----------


## Armykid93

Great work brotha. Awesome log

----------


## Squats33

Week 9 starts today! Hitting the cardio hard During the final 28 days. Steady state cardio. Not trying to kill myself. Now it's time for some eggs and oats scrambled together with some chicken before I do some Dorian Yates delts and triceps.

----------


## Squats33

Anyone else happy that the big holidays are over? Here is to 2013! Week 10 starts today, well tomorrow but im still working! Also changing up the lifting routine. Going as follows: 

Saturday: Chest and Biceps
Sunday:Legs and Back
Monday: Delts, traps, and tris
tuesday: off lifting cardio only
wednesday: off lifting cardio only
thursday: Olympic style/crossfit training
friday: off completely

----------


## Squats33

AM cardio. Handled and done. 
ABs. Handled and done. 
Next up: egg whites. Oats and vitamins. 

Week ten started yesterday. Final stretch! 
Feeling great and can't wait to see the final day. 

Even more important cant wait to continue the healthy eatin lifestyle and take what I've learned from this cycle into my preparation for my second cycle.

----------


## Squats33

Week 11 started yesterday. Still feeling great! I have achieved a lot on this cycle, especially not knowing what to expect I am very pleased. I hope to do a lot of cutting between this cycle and my next to make sure i get the most out of whatever I choose next. I have already begun more cardio and I plan on doing some P90x/ crossfit style workouts for extra calorie burning while tearing the muscles apart. I love dorians HIT training, but after a while I need to switch it up. His failure training, while it gets you size, it definitely doesnt give the endurance needed for the high reps of p90x or crossfit... i think this will help create a nice balance and great look

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Excellent log man...

----------


## Squats33

Thanks! I'm looking forward to finishing and starting pct. I can't wait to see how my body reacts once I'm trying to establish homeostasis again. 

11 days left on cycle then some time off before pct. will continue AI up to pct.

----------


## Shirty

Nice work man. I am also running my first cycle of test cypionate . Im only into my second week and the only thing I notice so far is the vascularity and pumps. No gains I can notice yet that I would attribute to my gear.

----------


## Squats33

Will post some before pics when I'm home. I am ten days since my final pin. Working on cutting already.

----------


## Soar

Lookin good man! Cutting already tho? Don't you want to wait a while after pct?

----------


## Squats33

I developed size in areas that i like. I'm still eating I should specify just harder cardio looking for a better look.

----------


## Stosh_112

Any ideas for the next cycle???

----------


## Squats33

Not yet. Prop, NPP perhaps. Or even Anavar . Got a wedding and I wanna be looking my best for those expensive ass pictures I'm paying for.

----------


## Squats33

Forgot to mention, finished cycle at 239 so I started at 230 I believe. Solid job of maintaining my weight and getting some clean gains. You'll like to transformation from my befores. 

Ill have to measure but the measurements at second to last week had: 
Arms: 17.5"
Chest: 48"
Legs: 27" 

I'm pretty happy with the muscle I gained. Definitely want to be able to see it better tho.

----------


## thai007goy

Good log bro. Good stuff!

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice log man I cant believe I never seen it before...im going back know and read it from the beginning...seems things are going well so keep at it...

----------


## Squats33

I am on PCT now. Focusing on controlling muscle while attempting to always lose fat. A lot of personal issues have just come up. Using lifting to always clear my head.

Lets just say, fvck cancer.

----------


## Squats33

Does clomid or nolva cause acne?

----------


## thai007goy

> I am on PCT now. Focusing on controlling muscle while attempting to always lose fat. A lot of personal issues have just come up. Using lifting to always clear my head.
> 
> Lets just say, fvck cancer.


Sorry to here that man! who ever it is affecting.

----------


## Ignorant

I would add in Hcg 250IU x2 Week.

Edit: sorry for gravedigging, lets leave ^ for anyone else coming in.

Hope your cycle worked out, sorry that your personal issues got in the way. Hope everything clears up for you.

----------


## Back In Black

> I would add in Hcg 250IU x2 Week.


Please look at the dates, there's no point bumping 4 month old threads.

----------


## Ignorant

> Please look at the dates, there's no point bumping 4 month old threads.


I realised and corrected my post, wasnt realizing page 2's and 3's were that backed up  :Embarrassment:

----------


## crazy mike

> I realised and corrected my post, wasnt realizing page 2's and 3's were that backed up


Ya know I keep telling these young kids , the 19-20-21-22 yrs. old newbies...slow down. Read first, be patient. If all this, all these big boys got big in a few months why would we all still be working at it.

Also at age 19-23 how many years have you been doing this, so be careful, real careful to know about, have experience about what you say and ADVISE. ...crazy mike

----------


## Ignorant

> Ya know I keep telling these young kids , the 19-20-21-22 yrs. old newbies...slow down. Read first, be patient. If all this, all these big boys got big in a few months why would we all still be working at it.
> 
> Also at age 19-23 how many years have you been doing this, so be careful, real careful to know about, have experience about what you say and ADVISE. ...crazy mike


Not sure what you were insinuating but i am a 20 Y/O myself  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

